# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi về cách phân biệt Step motor, DC servo, AC servo

## tri123

Chào các anh, các bác,
Em vừa nhập môn làm quen với các loại động cơ. Theo em thấy 3 loại động cơ Step, DC servo, AC servo có ngoại hình khá giống nhau. Em không biết ngoài nhìn nhãn ra mình có cách nào nhận biết nhanh các loại động cơ này không?

Theo em tìm hiểu thì Step motor không có encoder (có 1 chỗ cắm dây) và khi quay trục sẽ bị giật cục. 
Servo thì có thêm encoder (nên có 2 chỗ cắm dây) và trục quay được. 
Còn AC và DC servo thì phân biệt bằng số dây cắm vào power connection (4-6 dây là AC servo, 2-3 dây là DC servo  :Confused: ) 

Như vậy đúng không ạ  :Confused: ?
Mong các anh, các bác chỉ giáo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúng quá rồi bác.

Mình chỉ bổ sung là step có loại có encoder. Để biết xem là loại motor nào thì tốt nhất là đếm sợi dây công suất (thường là những sợi dây cọng to nhất, lưu ý là nhớ bỏ qua sợi dây nối mass, thường màu xanh lá, nối vào vỏ motor)
1. Nếu chỉ có 2 dây thì là DC Servo. Một cách khác là xem có mấy cục u u trên thân motor có thể mở ra được có mấy cái chổi than bên trong.
2. Nếu có 3 dây là brushless hoặc AC Servo hoặc step 3 pha (hiếm)
3. Nếu 4 dây, 5 dây, 6 dây, 8 dây hoặc 10 dây thì là step.
Mình chỉ góp ý là khi mua step thì phải vặn vặn thử, thấy sực sực thì còn tốt, còn vặn trơn dễ dàng quá thì đừng mua, mấy con đó bị thoát từ rồi
Còn nếu bác có step có encoder mà ko dùng thì bán lại cho mình nhé  :Cool:

----------

anhcos, secondhand

----------


## ducduy9104

> Hehe, đúng quá rồi bác.
> 
> Mình chỉ bổ sung là step có loại có encoder. Để biết xem là loại motor nào thì tốt nhất là đếm sợi dây công suất (thường là những sợi dây cọng to nhất, lưu ý là nhớ bỏ qua sợi dây nối mass, thường màu xanh lá, nối vào vỏ motor)
> 1. Nếu chỉ có 2 dây thì là DC Servo. Một cách khác là xem có mấy cục u u trên thân motor có thể mở ra được có mấy cái chổi than bên trong.
> 2. Nếu có 3 dây là brushless hoặc AC Servo hoặc step 3 pha (hiếm)
> 3. Nếu 4 dây, 5 dây, 6 dây, 8 dây hoặc 10 dây thì là step.
> Mình chỉ góp ý là khi mua step thì phải vặn vặn thử, thấy sực sực thì còn tốt, còn vặn trơn dễ dàng quá thì đừng mua, mấy con đó bị thoát từ rồi
> Còn nếu bác có step có encoder mà ko dùng thì bán lại cho mình nhé


Bác Gamo, trước em có đăng 1 cặp step-syn 2pha size 57 enc 400xung, dòng 0.75A áp 3V bác cần ngâm cứu em để lại giá gốc.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, có phải Duy vẫn hay bán hàng cho mình hem?  :Big Grin: 

Có gì ông inbox giá cho mình nhé. Đúng là hôm trước có thấy nhưng hơi ngại mua vì thấy bé quá...

----------


## tri123

> Hehe, đúng quá rồi bác.
> 
> Mình chỉ bổ sung là step có loại có encoder. Để biết xem là loại motor nào thì tốt nhất là đếm sợi dây công suất (thường là những sợi dây cọng to nhất, lưu ý là nhớ bỏ qua sợi dây nối mass, thường màu xanh lá, nối vào vỏ motor)
> 1. Nếu chỉ có 2 dây thì là DC Servo. Một cách khác là xem có mấy cục u u trên thân motor có thể mở ra được có mấy cái chổi than bên trong.
> 2. Nếu có 3 dây là brushless hoặc AC Servo hoặc step 3 pha (hiếm)
> 3. Nếu 4 dây, 5 dây, 6 dây, 8 dây hoặc 10 dây thì là step.
> Mình chỉ góp ý là khi mua step thì phải vặn vặn thử, thấy sực sực thì còn tốt, còn vặn trơn dễ dàng quá thì đừng mua, mấy con đó bị thoát từ rồi
> Còn nếu bác có step có encoder mà ko dùng thì bán lại cho mình nhé


Cám ơn bạn Gamo

Cho mình hỏi xíu là khi có brushless và AC servo đều 3 dây thì mình làm sao phân biệt vậy  :Confused: 

Mình cũng vừa tìm hiểu được DC motor + encoder có vai trò giống DC servo mà tại sao người ta lại dùng DC servo  :EEK!: , có phải do DC servo được lắp sẵn encoder nên chính xác hơn không?  :Confused:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe,

Thông tin chính hãng cho nó chuẩn: http://www.orientalmotor.com/technol...ed-motors.html

Theo cá nhân thì
1. Brushless & AC Servo: ngày xưa người ta dùng 2 từ này để phân biệt loại brushless dùng nam châm vĩnh cửu (permanent magnet motor) & induction motor (AC Servo). Tuy nhiên về sau AC Servo của các hãng cũng hay dùng nam châm vĩnh cửu để nâng cao hiệu quả. Làm sao để phân biệt thì mình cũng ko rành vì AC Servo mình tóm về toàn dùng Permanent Magnet cả.
2. DC Motor + Encoder cũng có thể xài tạm làm DC Servo, nhưng cái chính là motor thường khi chạy cho phép bị nhiều trò như rung, lắc, ngoáy, thụt ra thụt vào, linh kiện thường cũng rẻ tiền hơn DC Servo. Còn Servo khi chạy bạn sẽ thấy nó êm ru.

----------


## CKD

Đầu tiên nói về DC motor cũng như DC servo.
- Về cấu tạo thì có thể xem như giống nhau. DC motor gắn encoder vào thì như DC servo. Tuy nhiên có vài chi tiết khác nhau.
- DC motor thường được thế kế để vận hành tối ưu ở một tốc độ nhất định, tối ưu chiều quay. Nói cách khác đặc tuyến motor ở 2 chiều quay thường khác nhau. Làm được điều này do điều chỉnh góc lệch cổ góp lệch so với điểm trung bình. Ngược lại DC servo có đặc tuyến vận hành ở 2 chiều như nhau. Đây cũng là đặc điểm quan trọng để phân biệt.
- Về tốc độ max thì DC servo có hiệu suất làm việc tối ưu ở khoảng 1500-3000rpm, max khoảng 4000rpm. DC motor thì có thể làm việc ở tốc độ cao hơn nhiều hoặc thấp hơn nhiều.

* có tính tương đối vì không phải lúc nào cũng đúng.
* tốt nhất cố gắng tìm spec & manual để xác định mục đích thiết kế motor.

----------

secondhand

----------


## hanasimitai

> Hehe,
> 
> Thông tin chính hãng cho nó chuẩn: http://www.orientalmotor.com/technol...ed-motors.html
> 
> Theo cá nhân thì
> 1. Brushless & AC Servo: ngày xưa người ta dùng 2 từ này để phân biệt loại brushless dùng nam châm vĩnh cửu (permanent magnet motor) & induction motor (AC Servo). Tuy nhiên về sau AC Servo của các hãng cũng hay dùng nam châm vĩnh cửu để nâng cao hiệu quả. Làm sao để phân biệt thì mình cũng ko rành vì AC Servo mình tóm về toàn dùng Permanent Magnet cả.
> 2. DC Motor + Encoder cũng có thể xài tạm làm DC Servo, nhưng cái chính là motor thường khi chạy cho phép bị nhiều trò như rung, lắc, ngoáy, thụt ra thụt vào, linh kiện thường cũng rẻ tiền hơn DC Servo. Còn Servo khi chạy bạn sẽ thấy nó êm ru.


1 và  2 đều sai.

----------


## hanasimitai

> Đầu tiên nói về DC motor cũng như DC servo.
> - Về cấu tạo thì có thể xem như giống nhau. DC motor gắn encoder vào thì như DC servo. Tuy nhiên có vài chi tiết khác nhau.
> - DC motor thường được thế kế để vận hành tối ưu ở một tốc độ nhất định, tối ưu chiều quay. Nói cách khác đặc tuyến motor ở 2 chiều quay thường khác nhau. Làm được điều này do điều chỉnh góc lệch cổ góp lệch so với điểm trung bình. Ngược lại DC servo có đặc tuyến vận hành ở 2 chiều như nhau. Đây cũng là đặc điểm quan trọng để phân biệt.
> - Về tốc độ max thì DC servo có hiệu suất làm việc tối ưu ở khoảng 1500-3000rpm, max khoảng 4000rpm. DC motor thì có thể làm việc ở tốc độ cao hơn nhiều hoặc thấp hơn nhiều.
> 
> * có tính tương đối vì không phải lúc nào cũng đúng.
> * tốt nhất cố gắng tìm spec & manual để xác định mục đích thiết kế motor.


ý 2 và 3 sai.

----------


## CKD

@hanasimitai
Bạn nhiều lần khẵng định ý người khác sai. Và sau những lần ấy chẵng thấy ý gì khác. Vậy bạn nhận định vấn đề thế nào? Có thể cho mọi người rỏ được không? Cũng có thể giúp mình mở mang đầu óc xíu?

Có thể tớ nói ý kiến chủ quan, có thể không đúng. Nhưng tớ có nêu lý do tớ nghĩ vậy.
Còn chứ phán như bạn thì tớ phán chẵng cần phải suy nghĩ.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác marl đổi nick thành hentai đó mà. HOHOHO

----------


## Nam CNC

theo em cách phân biệt nhanh nhất là đọc được cái chữ gì thì nó là cái thứ ấy , không đọc được không mua hohohohoh.

----------

secondhand

----------


## hanasimitai

> @hanasimitai
> Bạn nhiều lần khẵng định ý người khác sai. Và sau những lần ấy chẵng thấy ý gì khác. Vậy bạn nhận định vấn đề thế nào? Có thể cho mọi người rỏ được không? Cũng có thể giúp mình mở mang đầu óc xíu?
> 
> Có thể tớ nói ý kiến chủ quan, có thể không đúng. Nhưng tớ có nêu lý do tớ nghĩ vậy.
> Còn chứ phán như bạn thì tớ phán chẵng cần phải suy nghĩ.


Nó sai cơ bản đấy bác ạ. Bác tìm mấy cuốn sách về truyền động điện mà đọc.

----------


## hanasimitai

> theo em cách phân biệt nhanh nhất là đọc được cái chữ gì thì nó là cái thứ ấy , không đọc được không mua hohohohoh.


Bác nói chí phải.

----------


## Gamo

> Nó sai cơ bản đấy bác ạ. Bác tìm mấy cuốn sách về truyền động điện mà đọc.


Chứng tỏ ông hentai này chưa đọc sách bao giờ




> Bác nói chí phải.


Cái này cũng ko đúng  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Nó sai cơ bản đấy bác ạ. Bác tìm mấy cuốn sách về truyền động điện mà đọc.


Sai cơ bản á? Sai chổ nào? Bạn có thể chỉ mình cái cơ bản ấy để mình bớt ngu.
Nếu ai cũng có sách gì đó để đọc thì lên đây hỏi và trao đổi làm gì? Còn nếu bạn không biết gì, chỉ chém cho có gió thì cũng chẵng cần nói thêm làm gì. Vì nói đơn giản kiểu ấy thì tớ nói cả ngày cũng được.

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các anh, các bác,
> Em vừa nhập môn làm quen với các loại động cơ. Theo em thấy 3 loại động cơ Step, DC servo, AC servo có ngoại hình khá giống nhau. Em không biết ngoài nhìn nhãn ra mình có cách nào nhận biết nhanh các loại động cơ này không?
> 
> Theo em tìm hiểu thì Step motor không có encoder (có 1 chỗ cắm dây) và khi quay trục sẽ bị giật cục. 
> Servo thì có thêm encoder (nên có 2 chỗ cắm dây) và trục quay được. 
> Còn AC và DC servo thì phân biệt bằng số dây cắm vào power connection (4-6 dây là AC servo, 2-3 dây là DC servo ) 
> 
> Như vậy đúng không ạ ?
> Mong các anh, các bác chỉ giáo


step. em đồng í khoản quay ko smooth
doạn DC servo vs AC servo, đoạn sau nó giống nhau nên bỏ đi còn DC và AC 
trường hợp DC có chổi than thì sẻ có 2, khi cấp điện DC vào 2 dây này thì...  nó cũng sẽ quay  và nó quay rồi dùng luôn cho việc gì đó cũng được  :Smile:

----------


## solero

> trường hợp DC có chổi than thì sẻ có 2, khi cấp điện 2 dây này thì...  nó cũng sẽ quay  và nó quay rồi dùng luôn cho việc gì đó cũng được


Cái này chưa đúng.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này chưa đúng.


cũng phải đúng tương đối chứ chả nhẽ sai tuyệt đối ah

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các anh, các bác,
> Em vừa nhập môn làm quen với các loại động cơ. Theo em thấy 3 loại động cơ Step, DC servo, AC servo có ngoại hình khá giống nhau. Em không biết ngoài nhìn nhãn ra mình có cách nào nhận biết nhanh các loại động cơ này không?
> 
> Theo em tìm hiểu thì Step motor không có encoder (có 1 chỗ cắm dây) và khi quay trục sẽ bị giật cục. 
> Servo thì có thêm encoder (nên có 2 chỗ cắm dây) và trục quay được. 
> Còn AC và DC servo thì phân biệt bằng số dây cắm vào power connection (4-6 dây là AC servo, 2-3 dây là DC servo ) 
> 
> Như vậy đúng không ạ ?
> Mong các anh, các bác chỉ giáo


có 1 cách phân biệt nữa à cụ chụp hình quang lên đây để máy ổng phán nó là gà hay là vịt

----------


## solero

> có 1 cách phân biệt nữa à cụ chụp hình quang lên đây để máy ổng phán nó là gà hay là vịt


Cách này không nên.

----------


## nhatson

> Cách này không nên.


câu này đúng tương đối

----------


## thuhanoi

> có 1 cách phân biệt nữa à cụ chụp hình quang lên đây để máy ổng phán nó là gà hay là vịt


Khoái cách này lắm lắm, free tuyệt đối  :Big Grin: , có thể không cần cám ơn cũng chả sao  :Big Grin: 
Mà công nhận các mem cncpro nhiệt tình gớm, cụ chủ thớt cùng câu hỏi này quăng lên nhiều nơi rồi có thèm xem đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> câu này đúng tương đối


Haha câu này lại là tuyệt đối

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, bác Hentai đâu ùi?

----------


## tri123

Cảm ơn mấy bác chia sẻ nhiệt tình  :Big Grin: 




> có 1 cách phân biệt nữa à cụ chụp hình quang lên đây để máy ổng phán nó là gà hay là vịt


Mình mới nhập môn nghiên cứu về cái này thôi chứ chưa có tiếp xúc với mấy loại này  :Frown: . Xem hình, clip này kia thấy nó y chang nhau nên chả biết phân biệt thế nào (nhất là giữa AC và DC servo   :Confused: )





> Khoái cách này lắm lắm, free tuyệt đối , có thể không cần cám ơn cũng chả sao 
> Mà công nhận các mem cncpro nhiệt tình gớm, cụ chủ thớt cùng câu hỏi này quăng lên nhiều nơi rồi có thèm xem đâu


Mình mới đăng có diễn đàn này mà ta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái câu hỏi của bác nhiều người cũng hỏi trên các diễn đàn khác lắm nhưng ít người trả lời. Diễn đàn này đông vui hơn các chỗ khác nên bà con xúm vào ;D

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Có những cái hôm nay rất đúng nhưng ngày hôm sau lại sai bét nhè. Ví dụ ngày xưa, nấu cơm vo gạo sơ qua để giữ chất, nay phải vo kỹ để rửa sạch hóa chất . Mình có cụ (bạn) cứ lôi mớ kiến thức những năm 80 học được từ sách Nga ra khè mà không chịu cập nhật mà còn làm ra vẻ bề trên nữa --> he he ghét ghê  :Big Grin:  . 
Nói thật có câu chuyện mình đã trải qua mà hay kể cho các đồng nghiệp - hồi xưa rảnh rỗi mình đi học võ,  sau 3 tháng mình thấy ai cũng nhỏ bé, ngứa tay chân ưa đấm cái vào mặt, học tiếp thời gian thấy những thứ mình có được chẳng là cái gì so với người ta và người dịu lại  :Big Grin:  . Ngay bây giờ cũng thế, kiến thức là vô bờ cố mà góp nhặt, bác nào hở ra là lượm liền đó nghen  :Big Grin: 
Và những gì ta đã biết đều là tương đối thôi, cái chủ yếu là áp dụng những thứ ta biết vào thực tế (kiếm được kha khá $ càng tốt) và thỏa chí đam mê
Chúc các bác có lắm tiền nhé

----------

Gamo, secondhand

----------


## ducduy9104

> ý 2 và 3 sai.


Bác đã bỏ công comment rồi thì cho luôn cái trích dẫn mục nào chương nào để mọi người học hỏi, sách tiếng Anh càng tốt bác ạ. Chứ phán mấy chữ thì quả là không có cái gì là đúng  :Wink:

----------


## hanasimitai

Mấy ý kiến của các bác mà em bảo là sai đấy, nếu các bác bảo nó là đúng thì cứ sử dụng và lấy làm kiến thức cho mình. không ai cấm các bác sử dụng kiến thức sai cả.

----------


## Nam CNC

cách phân biệt cơm và phở :

1-cơm dạng hạt 
2-phở dạng sợi
3-cả 2 đều ăn được.

1, 2, 3 đều sai cơ bản , tại sao sai , các bác có thể tham khảo sách Yan đầu bếp viết. Các bác có thể dùng hay ăn là tuỳ các bác, , không ai cấm các bác ăn cái thứ em phán sai .


HOHOHO.

----------


## sieunhim

@hanasimitai: Sai thì bác nói xem sai như thế nào, bác khẳng định đc ắt hẳn hiểu rõ, vậy tại sao ko chia sẻ để ae học hỏi, mà chỉ phán 1 câu sai - đúng thì e chịu bác .......

----------


## ducduy9104

> cách phân biệt cơm và phở :
> 
> 1-cơm dạng hạt 
> 2-phở dạng sợi
> 3-cả 2 đều ăn được.
> 
> 1, 2, 3 đều sai cơ bản , tại sao sai , các bác có thể tham khảo sách Yan đầu bếp viết. Các bác có thể dùng hay ăn là tuỳ các bác, , không ai cấm các bác ăn cái thứ em phán sai .
> 
> 
> HOHOHO.


Sai, sai căn bản ... hai dấu phẩy không được đặt kế nhau  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

> Sai thì bác nói xem sai như thế nào, bác khẳng định đc ắt hẳn hiểu rõ, vậy tại sao ko chia sẻ để ae học hỏi, mà chỉ phán 1 câu sai - đúng thì e chịu bác .......


Bản thân bác Hentai ko biết gì cả thì sao nói? Lâu lâu nhảy vào chém gió thôi. Như hôm trước cứ khăng khăng khoe step ko thể chạy hơn 250rpm & vẫn duy trì torque tốt, cụ Nhật Sơn post hình lên thì lặn mất  :Wink: 

Cách bác ấy nói là biết bác ấy còn chưa biết ruột gan con motor ra sao, chưa hiểu cách motor hoạt động thế nào, chưa hiểu cách điều khiển motor ra sao, các loại motor khác nhau thế nào? Sách giáo khoa chắc cũng chưa đọc? Thấy mọi người xôm tụ nên nhảy vào phán cho vui như lần trước, hỏi chi tiết thì ngọng nên trốn luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Bản thân bác Hentai ko biết gì cả thì sao nói? Lâu lâu nhảy vào chém gió thôi. Như hôm trước cứ khăng khăng khoe step ko thể chạy hơn 250rpm & vẫn duy trì torque tốt, cụ Nhật Sơn post hình lên thì lặn mất


post hình chưa đủ thuyết phục chán chả thèm nói đó mà

----------


## hanasimitai

> @hanasimitai: Sai thì bác nói xem sai như thế nào, bác khẳng định đc ắt hẳn hiểu rõ, vậy tại sao ko chia sẻ để ae học hỏi, mà chỉ phán 1 câu sai - đúng thì e chịu bác .......


Cái đó sai ở kiến thức cơ bản thì mua sách giáo khoa về mà đọc.

----------


## hanasimitai

Trên diễn đàn này bác nào dám khẳng định các ý mà em bảo sai đấy là đúng thì vote nào. đề nghị admin lập cho cái gì đấy để mọi người có thể vote được.

----------


## CKD

Tớ dám khẳng định DC motor & DC motor servo khacd nhau về thiết kế.
Thiết kế ở đây không tính đến việc có gắn encoder, việc chất lượng nguyên vật liệu.

Đây là trao đổi kỹ thuật chứ chẵng phải là bầu chọn gì. Do đó vote để làm gì. Mọi người đều có thể đưa ra quan điểm & đưa dẩn chứng để bảo vệ quan điểm. Bạn phán mà không có dẩn chứng, không có giải thích nên chẵng ai thèm tin thôi.

Để cô đọng, nếu bạn không nêu được quan điểm đồng thời viện dẩn, dẩn chứng cho quan điểm của mình thì kết thúc tranh luận được rồi. Qua bao nhiêu bài viết, qua bao nhiêu ý kiến thì đủ để hiểu rồi. Không cần phải vote.

----------

Gamo, secondhand

----------


## chetaocnc

> Tớ dám khẳng định DC motor & DC motor servo khacd nhau về thiết kế.
> Thiết kế ở đây không tính đến việc có gắn encoder, việc chất lượng nguyên vật liệu.
> 
> Đây là trao đổi kỹ thuật chứ chẵng phải là bầu chọn gì. Do đó vote để làm gì. Mọi người đều có thể đưa ra quan điểm & đưa dẩn chứng để bảo vệ quan điểm. Bạn phán mà không có dẩn chứng, không có giải thích nên chẵng ai thèm tin thôi.
> 
> Để cô đọng, nếu bạn không nêu được quan điểm đồng thời viện dẩn, dẩn chứng cho quan điểm của mình thì kết thúc tranh luận được rồi. Qua bao nhiêu bài viết, qua bao nhiêu ý kiến thì đủ để hiểu rồi. Không cần phải vote.


Em mới nghiên cứu nhưng em đồng ý quan điểm của bác CKD.  DC motor với DC motor servo khác nhau khá nhiều đặt biệt là ở phần thiết kế chổi than bởi thằng DC servo chạy đảo chiều liên tục nên nó cần tối ưu phần này, nói chung 2 thằng này cấu tạo không giống nhau chỉ là gần giống nhau thôi. em đã thử lắp encoder vô con DC motor chạy thử để kiểm tra độ mòn của cổ góp và chổi than thì thấy nó mòn không đều do hiện tượng đánh lửa nhiều lúc đổi chiều. thứ 2 moto chạy không  êm ở chiều nghịch cái này là kiểm nghiệm thực tế khôg cần ngồi chém gió! đó là ý kiến riêng của em nhé các bác!

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## sieunhim

Nhảy vào cái khái niệm motor driver này e chả biết ccm gì hết nên chỉ theo dõi và học hỏi, nhưng thấy bác hanasimitai cmt thấy bức xúc vkl (nặng hơn lính em mà cứ kiểu đó e đuổi cmnr)

Sách giáo khoa và thực tiễn nó khác nhau 1 trời một vực, nếu ko có ý xây dựng và chia sẻ mà chỉ đứng ở ngọn núi cao nhất trong tầm mắt bản thân thì đừng nên cmt làm gì chỉ làm ng khác bực mình.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Tớ dám khẳng định DC motor & DC motor servo khacd nhau về thiết kế.
> Thiết kế ở đây không tính đến việc có gắn encoder, việc chất lượng nguyên vật liệu.
> 
> Đây là trao đổi kỹ thuật chứ chẵng phải là bầu chọn gì. Do đó vote để làm gì. Mọi người đều có thể đưa ra quan điểm & đưa dẩn chứng để bảo vệ quan điểm. Bạn phán mà không có dẩn chứng, không có giải thích nên chẵng ai thèm tin thôi.
> 
> Để cô đọng, nếu bạn không nêu được quan điểm đồng thời viện dẩn, dẩn chứng cho quan điểm của mình thì kết thúc tranh luận được rồi. Qua bao nhiêu bài viết, qua bao nhiêu ý kiến thì đủ để hiểu rồi. Không cần phải vote.


em ko tán thành khái niệm dc motor và dc servo motor khác biệt, chữ SERVO ko phải là 1 loại motor, như vậy nó gây lầm lẫn
dc motor sẽ có nhiều loại, và để dùng cho ứng dụng SERVO tuỳ loại ứng dụng mà cần hiệu chỉnh motor cho thích hợp

1 ví dụ về DC servo ko quá dặc biệt  là con dc motor dùng trong máy in phun

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Ở đây không nói phân biệt ở chổ chơi chữ servo. Hoặc một số loại servo đặc biệt.
Lý do cũng đã nói rỏ là vì phần lớn motor DC (không phải tất cả) có đặc tuyến làm việc ở 2 chiều là khác nhau (do góc lệch cổ góp - communator timing), đạt hiệu suất cao hơn ở chiều quay danh định.Thường thì timing = ±3 - ±12°. Loại nào thiết kế dùng với mục đích 2 chiều thì timing = 0°. Nên tạm kết luận motor cho mục đích servo thường có timing là 0.

Vụ timing này lúc trước có đọc 1 tài liệu nhớ là của mabuchi phân tích về chiều & hiệu suất mà giờ tìm lại không thấy, chỉ thấy khác nhau trong spec motor.

Việc khác nhau timing có thể test rất đơn giản là cấp constant voltage, test 2 chiều quay, nếu cả 2 chiều quay có speed & current như nhau thì timing = 0, ngược lại là timing ≠ 0.

DC servo motor thì thường có timing = 0. Đặc tuyến vận hành ở 2 chiều quay như nhau.

Vậy nên mới nói dc motor thông dụng và dùng làm servo khác nhau tẹo về mặt kỹ thuật.

Và như đã nói ngay từ đầu. Đấy không phải là tuyệt đối mà chỉ à phần lớn trường hợp.

----------


## CKD

Vụ brushed motor hơi mạnh miệng vì khi bldc còn đắt đỏ mọi trò cần motor đều chỉ có cổ góp thôi. Việc mod motor đã phải làm nhều lần.

----------


## Ga con

> em ko tán thành khái niệm dc motor và dc servo motor khác biệt, chữ SERVO ko phải là 1 loại motor, như vậy nó gây lầm lẫn
> dc motor sẽ có nhiều loại, và để dùng cho ứng dụng SERVO tuỳ loại ứng dụng mà cần hiệu chỉnh motor cho thích hợp
> 
> 1 ví dụ về DC servo ko quá dặc biệt  là con dc motor dùng trong máy in phun


Servo là kiểu điều khiển thôi. Actuator có nhiều loại, từ đó mới ra nhiều loại servo khác nhau: DC servo, AC servo, step/hybrid servo, RC servo, Servo khí nén, servo thuỷ lực... 

Nếu đặc tuyến 2 chiều của DC không hoàn toàn như nhau cũng không sao cụ ạ, vì nó monitor-tính toán-sửa liên tục. Không ít con DC mà mình hay gọi servo xịn, thậm chí còn mới 100% chưa xài em test nó cũng không tuyến tính + đều 2 chiều như lý thuyết.

Con mình hay gọi motor DC servo do là loại tốt, đắt tiền, chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn chất lượng cao... nên dĩ nhiên nó ngon và mình hay gán những đặc tính như trên cho DC servo, nhưng không hoàn toàn thế. Các cụ cứ tra datasheet 1 cái như dòng Yaskawa Minertia DC servo, nó gồm cả loại cao cấp nhất đến cả loại bèo nhất hay gặp trong máy in, kể cả loại không có hồi tiếp luôn (gắn rời).

Thanks.

----------

secondhand

----------


## hanasimitai

> Nhảy vào cái khái niệm motor driver này e chả biết ccm gì hết nên chỉ theo dõi và học hỏi, nhưng thấy bác hanasimitai cmt thấy bức xúc vkl (nặng hơn lính em mà cứ kiểu đó e đuổi cmnr)
> 
> Sách giáo khoa và thực tiễn nó khác nhau 1 trời một vực, nếu ko có ý xây dựng và chia sẻ mà chỉ đứng ở ngọn núi cao nhất trong tầm mắt bản thân thì đừng nên cmt làm gì chỉ làm ng khác bực mình.


Nói ngu VKL. Từ lớp 1 đến lớp 12 học cái gì ? Các em bé ở vùng sâu vùng xa không có điều kiện đi học nên không biết chữ đầy đấy ko thấy à.

----------


## secondhand

Mình mới tham gia nên thấy tiêu đề cần xem, thế là bỏ mấy ngày theo dõi. Đầu tiên là bác Gamo thấy cm cũng đúng, tiếp theo là bác CKD cũng đúng, rồi đến bác hentai 1,2 sai, rồi 2,3 sai .... vậy là sao ta???? Thôi thì theo dõi tiếp xem bác ấy lý giải thế nào để còn so sánh lại. Hôm nay em xem đến đây thì không kềm chế được vì bác hentai vẫn là hentai, chả có gì mà giải thích, nói chỉ vài từ đếm trên đầu ngón tay, vậy mà còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm. Ở ngoài đường mà em gặp mấy thành phần nguy hiểm như vầy là e kêu mấy chú công an túm cổ hết. 

Theo mình nghĩ thì tham gia những diễn đàn chuyên thế này rất bổ ích cho kiếm thức, nó tổng hợp từ lý thuyết cho đến thực hành và cả kinh nghiệm của những ae ở mọi miền đất nước đã chia xẻ, nếu cảm thấy không đụng chạm nghề nghiệp, miếng cơm thì chúng ta mạnh dạn trao đổi để cùng nhau phát triển tốt hơn, còn úp úp mở mở thì tốt hơn đừng viết gì ráo cho đở tốn pin/điện. Riêng bản thân mình tuy mới tham gia nhưng cũng học được rất nhiều điều từ ae đi trước. Xin lỗi nếu có đụng chạp ae nào thì bỏ qua! hoặc cho vài viên gạch e nhận. Bởi cái tính thẳng thắng mà gặp cái bác gì đó bức xúc quá, ngủ không được nên lên đây xả ... sleep.

Tóm lại xem hết thớt này thì:
- Dc servo là Đê sê chẹt vô.
- Step là Sì tép.
- Ac servo là A sê chẹt vô.
Còn lơ mơ thì cứ nàm theo kinh nghiệm quý báo của bác Nam CNC chia sẻ là "đọc được cái chữ gì thì nó là cái thứ ấy" cách này là thượng sách! em vote cho bác Nam 1 phiếu  :Big Grin: 

Cái tật e nó hơi nhiều chuyện nên viết vớ vẫn dài dòng, ai viết ngắn ngắn e đọc không đủ phê thì ghét cũng phải.

----------

Gamo, sieunhim

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nói ngu VKL. Từ lớp 1 đến lớp 12 học cái gì ? Các em bé ở vùng sâu vùng xa không có điều kiện đi học nên không biết chữ đầy đấy ko thấy à.


Hình như đặc vụ IS đăng đàn rồi các bác ợ. Lâu lâu bắn tỉa một phát. Để chống lại dzụ này, đề nghị anh em khi thảo luận thì sờ ken luôn cái sgk đăng lên. Để áp phê hơn thì chơi luôn bản tiếng Ả rập hoặc Iran. 
Mấy bài viết kém chất lượng, không mang tính xây dựng vậy mà liên lục xuất bản, đề nghị AD cho giới hạn bài viết để làm trong sạch diễn đàn.

----------


## khangscc

> Hình như đặc vụ IS đăng đàn rồi các bác ợ. Lâu lâu bắn tỉa một phát. Để chống lại dzụ này, đề nghị anh em khi thảo luận thì sờ ken luôn cái sgk đăng lên. Để áp phê hơn thì chơi luôn bản tiếng Ả rập hoặc Iran. 
> Mấy bài viết kém chất lượng, không mang tính xây dựng vậy mà liên lục xuất bản, đề nghị AD cho giới hạn bài viết để làm trong sạch diễn đàn.


Bác hentai này võ mồm thuộc dạng ko có đối thủ, chỉ ra 4 từ là gây ức chế toàn tập, em quy ẩn thôi @@

----------


## chetaocnc

đọc từ đầu tới cuối cũng chưa rõ ràng con dc BRUSHLESS servo ngon hơn hay con ac BRUSHLESS servo ngon hơn

----------


## ducduy9104

> đọc từ đầu tới cuối cũng chưa rõ ràng con dc BRUSHLESS servo ngon hơn hay con ac BRUSHLESS servo ngon hơn


hehe ngon hơn hay không thì chả ai nói được đâu bác. Phải là một trường hợp cụ thể nào đó, xét tất cả mọi mặt kể cả giá thành... thì mới khách quan được. Bác không cần phải hơn thua con nào ngon hơn đâu vì nay ngon hơn mai nó ra con khác còn ngon hơn nữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Với anh em chế cháo tiêu chí thông dụng, nhiều người dùng, dể sử dụng là quan trọng hơn là ngon hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Nó giống như chuyện em mở quán thịt chuột nướng, đặt tên nó là Chuột Cụt Đuôi. Lão CKD nhà kế bên thấy thế liền bắt chước, đặt tên là Chuột Không Đuôi. Bác Thu Hà Lội đi ăn gọi nó là Con Khỉ Đột  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

Cụ gà ngoáy 1 phát từ Đà Nẳng vào tận Cần Thơ. Ghê thặc  :Frown: (

----------


## CKD

Em đang chán làm cnc, đang suy nghĩ xem sẽ làm gì.
Nhà ở quê thì gì chẵng có chứ đất thì có chút chút, bỏ hoang uổng phí. Nên đã mang về vài đàn gà làm kinh tế phụ. Bọn gà nhà em hết ăn rồi lại chạy ra chạy vô, kêu quan quác  :Wink: . Gà trống rỗi hơi hơn.. cụ ta cục tác dụ gái, lâu lâu dư khí thì rượt bọn gà mái để đè  :Smile: .
Vốn là gà thả vườn, nhưng em chăm kỹ quá nên con nào cũng béo múp, lười biếng chẵng chịu làm gì. Mang ra chợ bán bảo gà đi bộ bọn hàng chợ chửi em. Gà gặp thóc mà không thèm mổ thì gà mờ chứ đi bộ gì. Chịu.. muốn gọi sao thì gọi, mua gà của em là em mừng. (Mà bọn gà đi bán gặp thóc mà mổ em mới sợ, trước khi đem bán em ép nó ăn xém chít vì bội thực roài)

Ký sự giải xì tờ rét

----------

